

[Ask HN] Best Way of Converting, Hosting Own Videos as Flash? - ComputerGuru

What's the best way for me to convert videos or screencasts from various formats to an emedable flash video for viewing on my own site?<p>Basically, I want something similar to YouTube embeded videos except I want them to only be viewable from our own domain - no outsourcing of page views to other sites.<p>I'm open to both software that involves hosting everything on my server and services that will outsource the entire thing but keep the pageviews on our domain.<p>Thanks.
======
aaroneous
Mencoder or FFmpeg are fantastic OSS options for transcoding just about any
input format to h263 (flv) or h264 (mp4) - both of which are supported under
the latest flash players. In order to do VP6 you'll need a solution from On2
(www.on2.com).

Jeroenwijering's media player is probably the best open source player out
there, and commercial licenses can be had for something like $35USD.

------
inklesspen
<http://www.jeroenwijering.com/?item=JW_FLV_Media_Player> will play the
videos, once you have them converted to FLV. I always used ffmpeg for that.

------
smoody
I'm not sure if it's the Best Way, but the Panda project looks interesting if
you're willing to host on EC2 and S3:

<http://pandastream.com/>

------
pstinnett
I think you can do this now with vimeo plus.

